# Appleridge? von Waldberg?



## isight (Jun 12, 2015)

Appleridge German Shepherd Dogs

VonWaldberg German shepherds, german shepherds, german shepherd breeders

Anyone have any experience with either of these two breeders? I'm looking for a family companion that will be gentle with kids and protect the family. 

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

** Please PM for more information. Post removed by ADMIN**


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My Appleridge dog lived to 6 years old. 

I will send you a private message with email address as I don't think you can private message yet.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Here are links to previous threads regarding Appleridge with good recommendations to other quality kennels.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/470970-looking-good-breeder-ky.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/459114-looking-breeder-any-thoughts-these.html


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

One more important read.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/510554-7-month-old-gsd-hemivertebrae.html


----------

